# What year Klein Attitude is this?



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Just came into my possession and I'm not quite sure the year.

What am I looking at? MC1 handlebars? 
I thought 90/91 because of the 'Attitude' script and the headtube. Or is it a bit newer because of the color (pearl white with a deep purple decals). Serial number is A913

Thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Just came into my possession and I'm not quite sure the year.
> 
> What am I looking at? MC1 handlebars?
> I thought 90/91 because of the 'Attitude' script and the headtube. Or is it a bit newer because of the color (pearl white with a deep purple decals). Serial number is A913
> ...


Nice bike, i really like white bikes! Yes, probably a 1990 or 1991 frame. The "true" 1993 models had the thicker down tube and the 31.6mm seat post and debossed lettering. "True" 1992 models should have the serial number on the underside of the bb shell. "True" i mention because back then often left-over frames were painted in later years and hence color and lettering style is not really indicative of the year when the frame was welded.
The Pearl White color was available to the public in 1994 but in the good old days Klein painted almost anything you wanted if you paid for it and many one-off bikes were painted by the Klein painters for their own use.

This Splatter paint job is one of my favourites










Does yours really have this "Pearl" metallic effect or is it plain white?

Btw, it is a 19" (Small).

Carsten


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

gees eric how much swag did you pick up this wkend!!!!?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Well...there is actually a 'pearl' effect to the paint. Definitely not a flat or gloss white....there's metallic there.

The frame is 15" c to c and 18" c to top. Seat post is a 27.2....

I remember you guys saying that Klein measured their frames funky...I'd consider keeping it but I'm afraid it might be too small. (I'm just shy of 6').

I wish I could say I picked up a lot of stuff this weekend, but the two frames are reall the only thing.

A few vintage MTB mags, a busted 1" SID, and a set of the forged Syncros cranks. Some other minor items....not as much as I wanted to get!


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Well...there is actually a 'pearl' effect to the paint. Definitely not a flat or gloss white....there's metallic there.
> 
> The frame is 15" c to c and 18" c to top. Seat post is a 27.2....
> 
> ...


at 6' you need a very flexible back to ride it, even with the riser bars. Klein recommended this size for 5'4" to 5'8" rider height. A buddy of mine is 6' tall and used to ride the small frames but now switched to medium. But give it a try, maybe you like it.

Carsten


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*I'd say its too small for you.*



Rumpfy said:


> Well...there is actually a 'pearl' effect to the paint. Definitely not a flat or gloss white....there's metallic there.
> 
> The frame is 15" c to c and 18" c to top. Seat post is a 27.2....
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonwa (Dec 30, 2003)

It is indeed the 15 errr the 14 5/8 c-c. Small. It is a 90/91 first year attitudes. The stickers,serial numbers and their placement i think indicates a 91. I think it is a "true" 90 first year attitude. Why ? the 18 inch total seat tube length. In my opinion the first and only year to make the small attitude seat tube length in that size. True 91s, 92s and 93s small seat tubes measured 17 inches. Nice bike BTW. Real nice. As carsten said...Give it a try. I think kleins recomended sizing is full of sheet. Hey, the seat tube measures 18.Klein calls it a 19. And you know how everyone feels about those numbers. So give it a spin/race. I would love to hear a review from the king/moderator of this forum.

Carsten, thankyou for that splatter pic. I have never seen or heard that one before. It feels like i haven't added a pic to my klein pic collection in ages.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 13, 2004)

nice ride. Did you pick that up at the trail head cyclery swap over the weekend? I was eyeing that, but would've ended up sleeping on the couch if I brought home another frame. I coveted Kleins when I got into mtbiking in the early 90's but my student budget could only afford a 'dale.


----------



## lml1x (Jan 13, 2004)

uggh, my size too!!


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Hey. I know that frame.*

It needs a top seal . . . Anybody know where I can get one?

Notice the funky MC1 Stem with bolt on (!) Klein Carbon Bar.

Dave


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

MrOrange said:


> It needs a top seal . . . Anybody know where I can get one?
> 
> Notice the funky MC1 Stem with bolt on (!) Klein Carbon Bar.
> 
> Dave


Wow...you think that Klein is worth much!?  
Very cool.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*Splatter Paint Klein*



Rumpfy said:


> Wow...you think that Klein is worth much!?
> Very cool.


I only know of a couple . . .This one, and one in Germany. I've never seen pics of the other one to be sure it was not Mardi Gras paint (done with a sponge vs. splatter) so who knows. A factory paint job, and very bright as it was done with neon. I believe it was done for a race team, and was VERY limited. I keep it in a dark spot so it won't fade, I would like to get it back to the original spec it had -XTR. I have most of the parts at present, just needs time to get together. And yes, a top seal for the headtube. Anybody else know more of the story?

Dave


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Isn't than Paint Scheme "Graffiti" ?*

The dotted frame pictured that is.

Carsten...any pics of the graffiti scheme if this isnt it? I've seen 2 or 3 frames painted with it but can't remember what it looks like for sure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2004)

Shayne said:


> The dotted frame pictured that is.
> 
> Carsten...any pics of the graffiti scheme if this isnt it? I've seen 2 or 3 frames painted with it but can't remember what it looks like for sure.


not sure which scheme you mean.

the 1993 Mardi Gras?










or the 1993 Rain Forest?










or the 1993 Gossamer (Gossomer, Glossomer?)?










Carsten


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

No, none of those. There was a paint scheme called "Graffiti" It was all white with bright colors, either spots or stripes, I can't remember which. Basically it looked like someone randomly spray paited color on it. I've seen 2 Rascals painted like that (1 in person) and I think an MC1 Attitude.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> What am I looking at? MC1 handlebars?
> I thought 90/91 because of the 'Attitude' script and the headtube. Or is it a bit newer because of the color (pearl white with a deep purple decals). Serial number is A913
> 
> [/IMG]


The Attitude script says 90-91, however the fact that it has the shock on it, makes me think 92. Given that it isn't a retrofit (not an adapter, since you use the original mc1 stem/bar). Hmm......

However, my 90 Attitude had a serial number: BAT486, my 91 Attitude had a serial number A3F2, I doubt it is a 90. Could be a 92, but serial#'s are similar for the 91.


----------

